# Errore compilazione gnome

## Sonik

dopo un 3 ore di compilazione di gnome è uscito un errore e l'emerge si è bloccato..

pero nei log non dice niente (emerge.log nn lo segna).. sembra tutto ok.. e l'errore non sono riuscito a vederlo   :Sad: 

se creo il file ./initrc in /home/sonic e da utente sonic lancio startx  mi dice

 *Quote:*   

> /home/sonic/.xinitrc: line1: exec: gnome-session: not found 

 

ovviamente d'altronde..

devo installare un altro WM?! per me va bene anche enlightment... solo che volevo anche gnome perche è un po instabile e17..

come posso fare e sopratutto perche nn ce l'errore nei log'?

----------

## .:chrome:.

enlightenment come hai detto tu è instabile... ma è anche incompleto, e non so nemmeno se E17 è in portage.

penso sia cosa più intelligente risolvere l'errore, anziché buttare la spugna, no?  :Wink: 

a che pacchetto si è fermato? e con quale errore?

----------

## Sonik

eh bella domanda sono arrivato ho visto che era bloccato e siccome non uso case ma ho tutto all'aria ho

toccato sto cesso di vga pci (sono senza la mia) e si è spento lo schermoi perche non ha fatto contatto...

dovrei fare di nuovo tutto e altre 3-4 ore di compilazione    :Crying or Very sad:   mi spaventa piu che usare E17...   :Laughing: 

no dai posterò l'errore.. ma spesso mi  da errori.. anche emerge --sync mi dice alla fine 88% cannot resolve <file ogni volta diverso>   :Confused: 

non capisco se è un errore di configurazione.. ma poi cambio mirror e va.. il giorno dopo stesso errore... 

l'ultimo emerge.log mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> compiling/mergin (dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r2::/usr/posrtage/dev-libs/nss/nss-3.9.2-r2.ebuild) ***terminating

 

e poi niente altro.... pero si è bloccato e gnome non parte!

grazie!   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

La compilazione si sarà bloccata ad un pacchetto quindi dovrai ripartire da quello non daccapo. Il pacchetto incriminato pare sia dev-libs/nss. Io allora proverei a ricompilarlo con "emerge --oneshot nss" e vedere qual'è l'errore di compilazione, dopodichè cercare su bugzilla, cercare sui gentoo-forums, cercare su google e se non si è arrivati ad una soluzione postare qui.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sonik

ok grazie luca89 provero a fare cosi.. ma cosa è questo errore che mi viene fuori ogni volta che provo un emerge --sync??

centra con il mio errore? cmq mi da fastidio.. è quel pacchetto li che sballa ogni volta un emerge --sync

[img:73c3661e53]http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/1126/dscn15281hd.th.jpg[/img:73c3661e53]

?

----------

## Sonik

penso ci sia un bug da qualche parte...   :Confused: 

ecco l'errore: http://img.techpowerup.org/060102/DSCN1531.jpg

a quanto pare non sono l'unico vedendo su google.. pero nessuno ha trovato una soluzione con il nuovo kernel..

mi tocca mettere un altro WM o Desktop?!

----------

## Sonik

nessuno ha un idea?! non riesco a compilare niente.. firefox mi da errore, mozilla anche, galeon pure..

sono riuscito a mettere fvwm e basta.. enligjtment mi da errore...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lestaat

Calma e sangue freddo.

Posta un

```
emerge info
```

e magari anche un bel

```
emerge --oneshot -pv nss
```

che arriviamo a capire che c'è che non va

----------

## randomaze

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> devo installare un altro WM?! per me va bene anche enlightment... solo che volevo anche gnome perche è un po instabile e17..

 

Ora, non é che senza gnome o e17 si ferma il mondo.

X11 viene di default con un WM (ok, brutto a piacere) chiamato twm.

i vari openbox e fluxbox non sono poi cosí brutti e ci vuole un'attimo ad emergerli.

Ora ho un dubbio: che versione di portage stai usando?

----------

## Sonik

grazie spero di riuscire.. ho sbagliato di sicuro qualcosa 

scusate se posto la foto ma non avendo nessun browser non mi è comodissimo usare link2 per postare   :Sad: 

ecco la foto. http://img.techpowerup.org/060103/DSCN1536.jpg

ditemi voi che ce che ho sbagliato! grazie mille!

per il Wm manager per me è uguale.. adesso sto con fvwm ma preferirei avere anche E17 o gnome che so usare meglio..

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> grazie spero di riuscire.. ho sbagliato di sicuro qualcosa 
> 
> scusate se posto la foto ma non avendo nessun browser non mi è comodissimo usare link2 per postare  
> 
> ecco la foto. http://img.techpowerup.org/060103/DSCN1536.jpg
> ...

 

ah!

Ma sei in ~x86

Potrebbe tranquillamente essere la versione di nss con un bug.

Hai tantissime USE cmq, io le ridurrei un po'

Prova a mascherare la versione 3.9.2-r3 di nss in package.mask (anche se non si dovrebbe)

----------

## Sonik

ho mascherato nss-3.9,2-r3 ma ma emerge --oneshot -pv nss mi chiede sempre quella versione !

sono in ~86 perche mi serviva per E17 che NON si è installato dopo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ho mascherato nss-3.9,2-r3 ma ma emerge --oneshot -pv nss mi chiede sempre quella versione !
> 
> sono in ~86 perche mi serviva per E17 che NON si è installato dopo  

 

ah

se era solo per E17 levalo

Ti consiglio di usare il file /etc/portage/package.use per smascherare, ACCEPT_KEYWORD è deprecato e alquanto "pericoloso" per la stabilità del sistema ed è difficile poi tornare indietro.

A parte questo,

con

```
emerge --oneshot -pv nss
```

continua a chiederti quella versione precisa o ti chiede di smascherare il pacchetto?

Se vuole quella versione precisa vul dire che non lo hai mascherato correttamente.

Cmq posta un

```
emerge --oneshot -tv nss
```

che vediamo chi lo invoca come dipendenza

[EDIT]

PS

cmq sono un po' perplesso sulle tue CFLAG e CBUILD

Hai un Athlon 64 e hai impostato -march=athlon-xp invece di -march=k8 (non ne capisco un granche ma non mi sembra corretto)

e poi hai come CFLAG="i386-pc-linux"

che al contrario dovrebbe essere CFLAG="i686-...."

Non sono espertissimo ma io ridarei un occhio anche a quello, sbaglio?

----------

## randomaze

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ti consiglio di usare il file /etc/portage/package.use per smascherare, ACCEPT_KEYWORD è deprecato e alquanto "pericoloso" per la stabilità del sistema ed è difficile poi tornare indietro.

 

Una precisazione: i files per "smascherare" sono package.keywords e package.unmask mentre il file package.use deve essere usato per impostere use dedicate ad uno specifico pacchetto  :Wink: 

giustissimo il discorso di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

----------

## Lestaat

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Ti consiglio di usare il file /etc/portage/package.use per smascherare, ACCEPT_KEYWORD è deprecato e alquanto "pericoloso" per la stabilità del sistema ed è difficile poi tornare indietro. 
> 
> Una precisazione: i files per "smascherare" sono package.keywords e package.unmask mentre il file package.use deve essere usato per impostere use dedicate ad uno specifico pacchetto 
> 
> giustissimo il discorso di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

 

LOL

giusto....mi sono incasinato nella spiegazione perchè ho visto anche una marea di USE nella sua configurazione anche se quelle di emerge info sono anche quelle di sistema giusto?

----------

## Sonik

ho "scazzato in pieno" all'installazione pensavo alla tana del bianconiglio e ho estratto uno stage sbagliato (i386 o 686 invece di x86_64).. se metto athlon64 o k8 non compila   :Rolling Eyes: 

mi va bene anche a 32 bit a sto punto in caso la reinstallo se mi gira..

cmq sia emerge --oneshot -pv nss che emerge --oneshot -tv nss mi dicono uguale come nella foto sopra   :Confused: 

ho messo /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r3
```

è sbagliato?!

continua a dire

```
These are the packages that I would merg,in order:

[ebuild N   ]  dev-libs/nss-3.9.2-r3
```

e emerge --sync mi dice sempre cosi: http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn15281hd.jpg

grazie!!!

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ho "scazzato in pieno" all'installazione pensavo alla tana del bianconiglio e ho estratto uno stage sbagliato (i386 o 686 invece di x86_64).. se metto athlon64 o k8 non compila  
> 
> mi va bene anche a 32 bit a sto punto in caso la reinstallo se mi gira..
> 
> cmq sia emerge --oneshot -pv nss che emerge --oneshot -tv nss mi dicono uguale come nella foto sopra  
> ...

 

eh si che è sbagliato.

 :Smile: 

Nota bene che quello che ti sto consigliando è una forzatura (quindi da non ripetere perchè tanto all'aggiornamento del portage andresti a sovrascrivere le modifiche)

cmq il file è

```
/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

Forziamo la mascheratura di quella versione perchè avendo ~x86 nel make.conf smascheri anche quella versione, la mascheriamo quindi Hard

Cmq il problema della FLAG non è solo una questione di 32 o 64 bit. Si tratta di vere e proprie istruzioni passate al compilatore che come è evidente potrebbero generare non pochi problemi in compilazione.

----------

## Sonik

ok perfetto grazie mille!!! adesso firefox si è installato!

pero mi da ancora quell'errore (http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn15281hd.jpg ) quando faccio emrge --sync   :Confused: 

ma se ho estratto lo stage per i686 o 386 non posso usare march=athlon64 ? perche si blocca e dice bad value -march=athlon64 o anche k8!

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ok perfetto grazie mille!!! adesso firefox si è installato!
> 
> pero mi da ancora quell'errore (http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn15281hd.jpg ) quando faccio emrge --sync  
> 
> ma se ho estratto lo stage per i686 o 386 non posso usare march=athlon64 ? perche si blocca e dice bad value -march=athlon64 o anche k8!

 

perdonami ma il firewall aziendale mi impedisce di vedere il dominio imageshack

----------

## Sonik

ah niente  mi dice

```
updating portage cache: 88% !!! cannot resolve a virtual packages name to an ebuikd

!!! this i s a bug please repot it (virtual/libstdc++-3.3-)
```

e adesso se riemergo per provare gnome mi dice che apps-text/xpdf-3.0.1-r4 è in conflitto con un altro pacchetto..

si ma che... nn ho nemmeno iniziato..come mai tutti sti casini???   :Confused: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma che... nn ho nemmeno iniziato..come mai tutti sti casini???  

 

 *Leestat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ah! 
> 
> Ma sei in ~x86 
> ...

 

La risposta te la aveva già data Leestat, e ne avete anche già discusso un po'  :Smile:  .

Con il tempo, comunque imparerai a valutare diversamente questi casini, che non sono poi così spaventosi.

Attualmente, si consiglia di effettuare la prima installazione da stage3, che dicono vada giù liscia al 100%, proprio per disporre da subito di un ambiente grafico confortevole.

Tu hai scelto una strada più interessante, e hai la fortuna di poterla apprezzare da subito.

Il problema di xpdf è invece un semibaco uscito da poco. Qui se ne parla ampiamente.

Basta smascherare xpdf:

```

s939 ~ # echo app-text/xpdf ~x86 >> /etc/portage/portage.keywords

```

Il significato del file /etc/portage/portage.keywords lo puoi capire con un `man portage`. È un file fondamentale.

Se il comando non dovesse bastare, elimina xpdf con `emerge -C xpdf` . Verrà dopo reinstallato nella versione giusta.

Bada bene ad usare il simbolo di 'doppio minore'. A proposito, hai mai provato a compilare così:

```

s939 ~ # emerge mioebuild >/home/xxx/mioebuild.log 2>&1

```

Otterrai un log completo da postare con comodo nelle parti essenziali, senza ricorrere a pesanti immagini fotografiche.

Inoltre, la compilazione risulta più veloce.

----------

## Ic3M4n

un'altra cosa: vedendo le varie foto si nota una cosa interessante, ovvero che non stai utilizzando la sandbox. allora, premesso che questo è lecito, è stato dimostrato dai dev, vedi quindi l'utilizzo della sandbox, che non utilizzarla può portare ad errori di linking e simili. 

indi x cui: come mai non te l'ha installata portage? mi sembra molto strano.

----------

## Sonik

@cloc3: grazie si ho gia roba per mergere E17 nel package.keywords quindi lo aggiungo!

prima non riuscivo a installare nessun browser per quello non potevo postare i log..mi era scomodissimo da link2..chissa che combinavo..

 emerge mioebuild >/home/xxx/mioebuild.log 2>&1 

per mioebuild intendi il pgramma no?! mando l'utput della consolle in un file..ok..ma a ke serve poi 2>&1 ? 

@Ic3M4n non so comemai portage non l'abbia fatto.. come faccio? emerge sandbox?

scusate..  :Rolling Eyes:  ho sempre usato debian..gentoo è appunto da pochissimo ma è veramente un altra cosa!

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, dovrebbe bastare un emerge --oneshot sandbox. 

l'unica cosa che mi pare molto strana è che fa parte del pacchetto system. per caso non è che hai saltato alcuni passaggi durante l'installazione?

prova a dare un emerge -uDp system per vedere se ti vuole installare qualche pacchetto base.

----------

## otaku

vista l'entità dei problemi io ti consiglierei uno stage 3 per amd64 che andrai poi pian pianino a modellare... trasformare il sistema da 32 bit a 64 non mi sembra una cosa molto pulita, anche perche mi sembra di capire che hai casini qui e li  :Razz: 

poi se installi un sistema instabile devi aspettarti pressoché di tutto  :Wink: 

rimani in x86 e smascherati appunto solo quello che ti serve, con la consapevolezza che più smascheri e più è probabile trovare beghe di questo tipo; dopotutto gentoo è anche questo  :Razz: .

----------

## Lestaat

Ovviamente quanto detto sul file package.keyword presuppone che tu elimini ~x86 da ACCEPT_KEYWORD dal make.conf

Cmq i problemi che hai, e sono tanti a quanto pare, sono sorti per diversi motivi, dall'uso di ACCEPT_KEYWORDS alle ùCFLAG e CBUILD errate e magari anche qualche file del system precompilato dello stage che è stato usato in fase di istallazione che non essendo adatto al tuo sistema potrebbe aver generato qualche problema.

Le strde per uscirne sono in fondo due: reistalli il sistema con uno stage 3 per il tuo processore, oppure prima di tutto rimetti in sesto il file make.conf, levi ACCEPT_KEYWORD, poi magari ricompili prima le gcc e poi un bel emerge -e world.

Delle due, ovvio, meglio la prima.

----------

## Sonik

eh ma devo per faorza reinstallare perche se metto nel make.conf a 64 bit e le altre cose che ho trovato gcc non compila niente..

mi dice propio bad valued -march=athlon64 (o k :Cool: 

cmq adesso cerco di sistemarlo e in caso dopo lascio anche un emerge -e word... (se sistemo)! adesso vedo di xpdf e il resto...   :Wink: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> eh ma devo per faorza reinstallare perche se metto nel make.conf a 64 bit e le altre cose che ho trovato gcc non compila niente..
> 
> mi dice propio bad valued -march=athlon64 (o k
> 
> cmq adesso cerco di sistemarlo e in caso dopo lascio anche un emerge -e word... (se sistemo)! adesso vedo di xpdf e il resto...  

 

Guarda che non c'è poimolta differenza di tempo tra le due cose.

Meglio reistallare

----------

## Sonik

si aspetto che mi mandino la mia scheda video dall'rma perche con sta qua non va nemmeno il frabuffer..   :Confused: 

grazie 1000..cmq avro altri problemi mi sa   :Laughing:   adesso provo a installare E17 cmq   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Sonik wrote:*   

> ma a ke serve poi 2>&1 ? 
> 
> 

 

Naturalmente: `man bash`- Sezione redirezione.

Prova a fare senza. Otterrai una parte dell'output di log nei file e una parte sulla console.

2 rappresenta l'output degli errori. Normalmente sta sulla console. Lo devi redirigere su 1, cioè dove hai già messo lo standard output, così catturi tutto quanto.

Un'altra cosa che ti può tornare utile è gpm, per il taglia incolla. Un mouse server da console. Lo installi con emerge e lo lanci con /etc/init/gpm start. Ti chiederà soltanto di configurare il dispositvo di input in /etc/conf/gpm .

----------

## ^Stefano^

Sonik, hai da poco aggiornato il compilatore? in caso di risposta positiva hai seguito la guida che c'è in gentoo.org? perchè l'errore postato nel tuo primo link (quello di emerge --sync) mi pare interessi libstdc++ e forse è anche per questo che hai problemi nel compilare

----------

## Sonik

no quell'errore me lo ha dato al primo emerge --sync del sistema appena installato e non se ne è piu andato   :Confused: 

comuque reinstallo tutto appena mi arriva sta scheda video cosi non perdo tempo dopo che non si sa mai!

sicuramente faro altri casini   :Very Happy: 

----------

